# medicine



## pauligato (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi yall, i am considering to move to riviera maya area in mexico. Will be exploring from Playa south to tulum for cool places to live.Have heard about Akumal, Oaxaco, san panco.... any suggestions for a smaller town feel. i booked a trip leaving denver 2/20 for 10 days,. Any suggestions about rent a car out of cancun? and I am on the mend from bad accident and long term chronic pain patient so will nned find a good support doctor to assist with monthly prescrictions for narcotic meds so pass along any suggestions. Thanks Alot. Looking forward to meeting people here and when I arrive


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Narcotic pain medications will be almost impossible for you to obtain in Mexico, so you will need to carry your prescription with you, and a letter from your MD would also be a good idea.
Buses may be more practical than a rental car, which will be pretty expensive.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Narcotic pain medications will be almost impossible for you to obtain in Mexico, so you will need to carry your prescription with you, and a letter from your MD would also be a good idea.
> Buses may be more practical than a rental car, which will be pretty expensive.


You're right about the pain meds. A certain irony there, si? There is probably only one doctor in town here who can prescribe the effective stuff for pain.

My doc prescribed a codeine containing cough syrup yesterday (bad bronchitis) and my spouse got the third degree at the pharmacia before they handed the little bottle over. Somehow, I don't think it was enough to start a career as a queenpin drug dealer.

Rental cars do get pricey here. Lots of buses and taxis.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You mention checking out the Rivera Maya area PDC to Tulum yet you mention also Oaxaca which is middle Mexico at high elevation and San Pancho which is on the Pacific coast...a lot of territory for 10 days.......good luck on Pain eds in Mexico........


----------



## pauligato (Feb 16, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> You mention checking out the Rivera Maya area PDC to Tulum yet you mention also Oaxaca which is middle Mexico at high elevation and San Pancho which is on the Pacific coast...a lot of territory for 10 days.......good luck on Pain eds in Mexico........


Yeah, i found out about locations. this time down will look to stay around PDC, heard puerto morales is cool starting to check out craigslist for places to stay. will go check tulum area out too. i spoke to dr regarding care and will meet him next week. he is ortho surgeon that hope can develop a relationship with to oversee my condition if i spend longer time and end up moving down. how long have you been living down that way?


----------



## pauligato (Feb 16, 2017)

thanks man. now looking for a inexpensive room down playa way any ideas


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

PDC is an expensive place, most low rent places will not be on the internet, I suggest you look at a hotel site,find a cheap room and then visit the various districts in PDC and look for rent signs...I have even seen cork boards with cheap rentals in my dentist office, check out large markets also...suerte.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

It is still 'high season' and I'm afraid 'inexpensive' is not an adjective normally used there during this time. And inexpensive means different things to different people. 

My wife and I did once find a 'room/cottage' in the village that accompanies the Puerto Moreles area.... it is basically where the workers live and is on that major 307 highway. It was nice enough for us, was not really cheap but nowhere close to what rooms were going for over on the beach (which was only a short 3-minute bus ride away).


----------

